# Rootserver "brauche Hilfe"



## housegroove (6. April 2007)

Hallo,

vorneweg ich bin Neu hier, bzw bin eigentlich nur Stiller Leser.  Aber finde das Forum echt Klasse !!

Ich habe nun aber ein Problem bei dem ich nicht weiter komme.  Ich habe auch schon bei google gesucht aber bin nicht so richtig fündig geworden, bzw passte das alles nicht. Ich komme am besten mal zum Problem.

Ich habe einen Rootserver aber weiss absolut nicht wie ich mit Ihm arbeiten soll, bzw wie ich Ihn dazu bringe das zu machen was ich will. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich von Linux/Unix absolut keinen Plan habe, ich bin aber bereit zu lernen.

Ich möchte Plesk darauf installieren, wegen FTP Accounts, PHP, MYSQL und zur Verwaltung ... kann auch sein das ich da komplett auf dem falschen weg bin.

Ich kommen aber absolut nicht mit der Console klar. Ich habe Putty womit ich mich einlogge und das klappt auch alles aber dann  

Ich hab jetzt schon rausgefunden das ich mit mc einen Art File-Explorer starten kann, und irgendwie über yast Programme installieren. Aber wirklich keine Ahnung was ich damit richtig machen kann.

Ich weiss auch das normalerweise nur Leutz mit Plan an son Teil sollen, aber es geht nicht anders im Moment. Deshalb meine Frage kann mir jemmand eine Anleitung bzw. einen kurzen Einblick in Suse geben oder mir ein parr Quellen nennen wo ich was finde über das Thema, am besten in Deutsch ! Und wie ich Plesk darauf installieren kann, oder gibt es was beseres ! Am besten auch in Deutsch.

vielen Dank für eure Antworten im vorraus,

gruss


----------



## funnyzocker (6. April 2007)

Hallo.
Meine Frage ist erstmal wo hast du den Root Server? Gibt es Plesk bei deinem Hoster dazu?
Wenn ja müsste es der Hoster auch Installieren. Oder hast du das Plesk selber besorgt?


----------



## housegroove (6. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich wollte das selber installieren, bei meinen hoster ist blueQuartz irgendwie dabei aber nicht auf dem Server, das mit dem Server ist echt ne lange Geschichte...

Eine Lizenz ist bei Plesk doch gratis oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ? Es soll ein(e) Projekt bzw Site enstehen wo ein eigener Sever Pflicht ist .. aber ich kenne mich nur mit html/css/php/mysql...usw aus aber nicht mit Linux/Unix und derren Konfiguration und installation.

Ich wollte eigentlich das es ein Kumpel von mir, mit mir macht aber mit dem hab ich mich ein wenig in der Wolle und da fällt das flach.

Im end effekt wollte ich ja schon immer mal ein wenig Einblick in Linux/Unix bekommen, aber ich hatt emir das anders vorgestellt...

Deshalb bin ich für jede Hilfe bzw Antwort dankbar...


----------



## funnyzocker (6. April 2007)

Also Gratis ist Plesk nicht!

Hier mal der Auszug von der Hersteller webseite


> Purchase (one-time fee)
> Plesk Plus
> A bundle of Plesk Unlimited Domain Licenses, Plesk Power Pack, Unlimited Language Packs, 10 Server Master, 1 year of 24/7 Unlimited Email Support, and a One Year Software Update Service. At the time of purchase, you are eligible to receive a 20% discount on Plesk AntiVirus by Dr. Web, Plesk Expand and SiteBuilder. 	$1,199.00
> 30 Domains 	$199.00
> ...



Ich kann dir Webmin ans Herz legen. Ist hervoragend geeignet um den Server zu verwalten.
Webmin Wiki


----------



## housegroove (6. April 2007)

Hallo danke für den Hinweis und den Link werde es damit mal Probieren. Hast du evtl noch ein parr allgemeine Links zum Thems Linux/Unis bzw Suse 10.2

danke im vorraus


----------



## housegroove (6. April 2007)

Hallo,

das schein geklappt zu haben, nur hab ich es anscheinend im falschen Verzeichniss installiert...das muss in /usr/ oder ? Kann ich das Webmin noch mal deinstallieren ?

Aber ich schliesse dich auf jedenfall heute abend in mein NAchtgebet mit ein


----------



## MArc (6. April 2007)

Hi,

wenn Du echt keine Ahnung von Linux hast, aber dennoch einen Root-Server benutzen willst, dann leg dir Collax zu.
Einziger Haken ist, dass Du dein Hoster Anfragen musst, ob er dir Collax installiert - vielleicht hast Du Glück.
Eine 5 User Lizenz ist Gratis. Alles weitere auf der Homepage (Kannst auch auf Deutsch stellen)
http://www.collax.com
Falls Du Probleme mit unserem Produkt bekommen solltest, kannst mich anschreiben.

Gruß,
MArc


----------



## housegroove (6. April 2007)

Nabend,

kannst du mir ein parr genauere Infos zu diesem System geben, war eben auf der hersteller Pager aber so richtig durchgeblick hab ich nicht. Wecles Paket würde ich benötigen bzw. ist das kostenlose !

Danke für all eure Tipps.


----------



## MArc (6. April 2007)

'Nabend,

so - im Fernsehn ist Werbung - da antwort ich Dir doch grad 

Collax ist ein System wie Plesk o.ä., nur meiner Meinung nach besser  
Es bassiert auf einer eigenen Linux Distribution, die Dein Hoster auf Deinem Server installieren muss.(Oder Du hast halt den Server neben Dir stehen)
Was Du brauchst ist der CBS
Ein klick auf "Software-Download" sollte Dir mehr verraten.
Den Download Link bekommst Du via E-Mail.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn Du deinen Hoster nicht dazu bringst, es Dir zu installieren, hat das keinen Sinn.

Frag Dort am besten mal nach.

Gruß und schöne Nacht,
MArc


----------

